
Show HN: SnapEDA partners with TE Connectivity to speed up electronics design - natashabaker
http://snapeda.com/org/te
======
natashabaker
Hi HN,

When designing circuit boards, engineers waste days making digital models
(like symbols & footprints) for each component in their circuit board designs.

Some components such as connectors, are particularly challenging to create
models for due to their non-standard shapes, pitches, pads and cutouts. Just
one of these components could take hours to create, and requires deciphering
complex computer-aided design (CAD) drawings, which is a very tedious and
error-prone process.

Today we’re excited to announce a new partnership that is making over 25,000
new free models available to electronics designers. By partnering with TE
Connectivity, we've been able to bring thousands of elecromechanical models to
designers for free, including connectors, switches, relays, and sensors.

Best of all, we've made them available in nearly every PCB design format,
including Eagle, KiCad, Altium, Cadence OrCAD & Allegro, Mentor PADS,
DXDesigner, PCB123, and more.

Unlike other models you might find scattered across the web, or even within
your PCB design tool, we do things a bit differently: 1\. We show which
standards the model was made with (IPC or datasheet recommendations) 2\. We
run each model through our automated verification technology to catch common
manufacturing issues before they cause costly prototype iterations 3\. We
allow engineers to flag potential issues on each part publicly for the entire
community to see.

For any hardware designers out there, we’d love to know what you’d like to see
next!

